# Last chance open Lake Milton Nov 6th



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Come out for one last chance, 100% payback. 7:30-3 pm , $30.00 per boat, 1 or 2 per boat. Point view ramp. Sunday Nov 6th. Any questions.....330-760-4669


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

How many boats do you think will be there? 85% sure I'll be there Sunday morning


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

This should be fun! what's the current water level?


----------



## rmike425 (Apr 24, 2015)

emckean4 said:


> This should be fun! what's the current water level?


Down 2 feet. Was there tonight


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Not sure on number of boats. A lot of guys are calling. Come on out, gonna be fun with 5, or 25.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks to all who came to Milton yesterday. We had 26 boats show up. It took over 10 lbs to win. Blackert/Oldham took the victory on a tough bite. Also big bass was 4.6 lbs, caught by the 4th place team of Wright/wright.


----------

